# Clover



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

Anyone planted clover in their tanks? I have some miniature clover in my yard that grows like crazy. I thought it would look nice as a ground cover or background cover.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

*DO NOT USE IT*.

You will never get rid of it. I got some in a tank by accident and have to go on a clover pulling mission about every two months.

s


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

But clover is good. It is a nitrogen fixer and it promotes benificial bacteria in it's root system to keep the soil aerated and clean. Lots of people are using it on their lawns instead of grass.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Do what you want.

The only thing worse than a plant dieing - is one you have to trim every time you turn around.

You asked.

s


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm curious as to how it "over grows" in the tank. Does it stay short? or does it get leggy? if it over grew the bottom of the tank creating a dense cover, well I guess it depends on your aesthetics if you like that or not.

If they get really tall and choke out everything else and possibly fill the whole tank, that would be annoying. 

Hey Jared why don't you try it and show us pictures 

-Tad


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, this clover stays short and spreads. I think I'm gonna put it in and try it.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.bigmack.org/trains/plantpics/cover06.jpg is that what you are talking about?


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

I would lay odds you guys are talking about two different things here. I doubt that Trifolium (the clover Jared is probably reffering to) would do well in a tank. As a whole the genus is fairly light demanding and likes it a bit drier then our tanks. It certainly would not be able to maintain its N fixing bacteria under normal terrarium lighting and would probably shift from a nice dense mat to a leggy mess. From what Scott has said I will bet he has some species of Oxalis, which thrives under almost any conditions. I could deffinatley see some Oxalis becoming a weed in a viv.

Scott: Are the leaflets of your clover triangular in shape? And does the plant grow from a bulb like corm? 

Jared: The leaflets of your clover are rounded with a little cleft in the tip? And the plant spreads by a rhizome forming mats? The idividual flowers are white and arranged in a dense ball? Which would make it T. repens.

If you guys could post pics that would be a big help.

Jay


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

Jay, I thought what I have might be T. repens but the leaves don't get as large as what I've seen in some people's yards. This clover looks like a minature version. This is the clover I'm talking about, and yes it spreads in mats.


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

I would say what you have is T. repens and not a good canidate for the viv. Yards do strange things to plants, even more pronounced in highly plastic species like this.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Scott said:


> *DO NOT USE IT*.
> 
> You will never get rid of it. I got some in a tank by accident and have to go on a clover pulling mission about every two months.
> 
> s


not trying to dredge this up just curious though isn't Trifolium toxic to dart frogs?
Not really any threads on it.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

I have tried to grow the miniature clover from seed and from established mats but it just fades away and dies in the terrarium . not sure why.


----------

